# AMHR lookup PLEASE



## whitney (Aug 24, 2010)

I just purchased an AMHR yearling filly. Could you please do a studbook lookup for me?

Her AMHR number is 297062T.

THANK YOU!


----------



## ssshowhorses (Aug 24, 2010)

This should really be in the miniature horse forum, but what did you want to know about her?


----------



## whitney (Aug 24, 2010)

ssshowhorses said:


> This should really be in the miniature horse forum, but what did you want to know about her?



Wasn't sure where to post this she is ASPC and AMHR. Was wondering if either stud book lists color of parents, grandparents etc.

THANKS


----------



## ssshowhorses (Aug 24, 2010)

She is listed as Palomino. Her sire is a palomino, sired by a buckskin out of a sorrel mare. and her dam is a strawberry roan, sired by a silver dapple, out of a sorrel mare. She has a full brother that is also palomino. Hope that helps


----------



## whitney (Aug 25, 2010)

ssshowhorses said:


> She is listed as Palomino. Her sire is a palomino, sired by a buckskin out of a sorrel mare. and her dam is a strawberry roan, sired by a silver dapple, out of a sorrel mare. She has a full brother that is also palomino. Hope that helps


Yes it DID! THANK YOU!


----------

